# Assassin snails in the lower mainland - where?



## aaa (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm looking for Assassin snails in the lower mainland, do any know where there might be some for sale?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I seen some at Island Pets Unlimited in Richmond. Send Grant a message and ask him.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen them recently at Island Pets in Richmond and at Aquariums West downtown.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat (MyKiss) had them. Not sure if they're in stock -- um, yes his does. 

http://www.canadianaquatics.com/stock/stock.htm


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> I think I seen some at Island Pets Unlimited in Richmond. Send Grant a message and ask him.


There was some at the burnaby location last time I was there also


----------



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

I saw some at Aquariums West yesterday as well.


----------



## aaa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt replies, I definitely need some. I'm going away for two months in just under a month, and no way my wife is going to cull the tank of snails, so I guess I need to bring in the hired help.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Island Pets BUrnaby and Richmond


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Yup, Burnaby has them at $3.99 each. I just got a pair and they disappeared into the plants - pond snails beware.....


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, mine are always buried. The only time I see them is attached to a MTS.


----------

